# Probleme Appli Mac géné IPad 2



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, grand fan de l'appli jusqu&#8217;à ce midi 
L'appli se lance et se referme de suite, j'ai beau faire un reset de l'Ipad, pas mieux !
J'ai un ipad 2 normal dernière version, si quelqu'un a une idée....

PS: C'est la seule appli qui plante....


----------



## mixnel (9 Juillet 2011)

salut,

desinstalle l'application et re-installe ?


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

mixnel a dit:


> salut,
> 
> desinstalle l'application et re-installe ?




OK c'est bon, j'avais hésité pensant un dysfonctionnement plus général.

Comme quoi, pis mon ipad sert pour des devs aussi, donc bon, pas de panique 

Je voyais juste la launch image puis rien....


----------

